# Strong Hay Report



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dwindling supplies spell for a strong hay market....especially for the Queen of forages.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/livestock/dairy/blog/agdairy_market_update/dwindling_hay_supply_means_strong_prices/


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Very interesting report. The next few years look to be good times for us hay farmers.

One discrepancy I have with that article is the supposed "record high" hay price of $219. . . uhhhh, i got $250, and even up to $270 for some hay last season.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Very interesting report. The next few years look to be good times for us hay farmers.
> 
> One discrepancy I have with that article is the supposed "record high" hay price of $219. . . uhhhh, i got $250, and even up to $270 for some hay last season.


I am pretty sure the author was referencing a record high "average" price.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Seeing that already this spring here. Supreme dairy is in the $250 range with feeder hay bringing up the lower end of the spectrum at $190! Speculation is supreme may reach $300 by the end of the season.


----------

